# Pearl Harbor 65th anniversary.



## syscom3 (Oct 29, 2006)

Its hard to believe it will be 65 years since that fatefull day.

As a service to all the members here, I will be posting some "what happened today 65 years ago" material. Its more or less, just a reminder of the intense political and military maneuvering that was occuring in the Pacific.

Today, Oct 29th 1941:
The Japanese ambassador in Washington, D.C., WAKASUGI
Kaname, sends the following message to the Foreign Office inTokyo: "U.S.-Japanese relations are now fast approaching a critical crossroad. In view of the fact that the times are indeed grave, I am waiving formality and, though it may seem very presumptuous of me, am reporting to you my views on the general attitude of the United States after coming in contact with its representatives on several occasions." The last paragraph of the message is, "The United States has expressed its interest incontinuing with the talks after she has been advised of the attitude and policy of the newly formed Cabinet of Japan. I urge, therefore, that the new Cabinet establish its basic policy as speedily as possible, sothat we may lay our cards on the table for them to see. I sincerely believe that would be to our best interests." 

The Intelligence Branch of the War Department issues a
memorandum based on "information received from the Orient" stating: "Mr. HIROTA, a presiding officer at directors' meeting of the Black Dragon Society,told of an order issued by War Minister TOJO (now premier) "to complete full preparation to meet any emergency with United States in the Pacific. All guns to be mounted in the islands of the Pacific under Japanese mandate. The full preparation to be completed in November." HIROTA and others are said to have stated: "War with United States would best begin in December or in February." "Very soon," they say, "the Cabinet will be changed. The new Cabinet would likely start war within sixty days."


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 31, 2006)

Today, Oct 31 1941:
The Japanese High Command approves the plan submitted by 
Admiral YAMAMOTO Isoroku, Commander-in- Chief, Combined Fleet, calling for an 
aerial attack on the USN fleet at Pearl Harbor, Oahu, Territory of 
Hawaii. YAMAMOTO has threatened to resign if his plan is not 
approved.

The USN destroyer USS Reuben James (DD-245), while 
escorting 42-ship convoy HX-156 (Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada, to 
the U.K.), is torpedoed and sunk at 0525 hours by German submarine U-552 
about 660 nautical miles (1 222 kilometers) west of Galway, County Galway, 
Eire, in position 51.59N, 27.05W. Her magazine explodes, and she sinks 
quickly and 115 crewmen are lost. No merchantmen in HX-156 are 
attacked. Despite the heavy oil slick in the vicinity and the need to 
investigate sound contacts, destroyer Niblack (DD-424) rescues 36 men (one of 
whom dies of wounds on 2 November); Hilary P. Jones (DD-427) picks up 
ten. *The loss of USS Reuben James, the first U.S. naval vessel to be lost 
to enemy action in World War II*, proves a temporary detriment to Navy 
recruiting efforts. Since this ship has essentially the same silohetter as 
the 50 destroyers loaned to the British, the U-boat commander 
believes it is a Royal Navy ship. It is only when they heard the attack ann
ounced by a US radio station a few days later that he realised their target had been a USN ship.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2006)

U.S. Ambassador to Japan Joseph C. Grew warns the U.S. that 
Japan might "resort with dangerous and dramatic suddenness to 
measures which might make inevitable war with the United States."
He also states that ". . . underestimating Japan's obvious preparations to 
implement a program in the event the alternative peace program fails,
would be short-sighted. Similarly it would be short-sighted for American 
policy to be based upon the belief that Japanese preparations are no more than 
saber rattling, merely intended to give moral support to the high pressure 
diplomacy of Japan."

Army Intelligence prepares Intelligence Bulletin 148 
for General George C. Marshall, Chief of Staff U.S. Army, stating that 
"recent developments in the international situation, and particularly in 
the Pacific, indicate the possibility of a Japanese invasion of Yunnan 
Province in an attempt to cut China's life-line, the Burma Road." 

President Franklin D. Roosevelt places the U.S. Coast Guard 
under the jurisdiction of Department of the Navy for the duration of the 
national emergency.

The War Department reluctantly opens a secret language school 
under the Fourth Army at Crissey Field, the Presidio of San 
Francisco, with four Nisei instructors and 60 students, 58 of which are Nisei. This 
was the first class of the Military Intelligence Language School. 
Military Intelligence Service (MIS). (Gene Hansen)


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 2, 2006)

JAPAN: Japanese Foreign Minister TOGO Shigenori sends the following 
message to the Japanese embassy in Washington, D.C.: "The Government 
has for a number of days since the forming of the new Cabinet been 
holding meetings with the Imperial headquarters. We have carefully 
considered a fundamental policy for improving relations between Japan and 
America, but we expect to reach a final decision in a meeting on the morning 
of the 5th and will let you know the result at once. This will be our 
Government's last effort to improve diplomatic relations. The situation is 
very grave. When we resume negotiations, the situation makes it urgent 
that we reach a decision at once. This is at present only for your 
information. When we take up these negotiations once more, we trust 
you will handle everything with the greatest of care." 

UNITED STATES: Army Intelligence prepares the following estimate 
regarding the situation in the Far East:
- 1. After four years of war in China, Japan is militarily 
over-extended on the mainland of Asia, economically weak, and 
psychologically aware of the fact that her economic structure is crumbling.
- 2. For obvious reasons both Germany and China would like to 
embroil the United State in a large scale war with Japan. While 
Japan is reluctant to go to war with us, her political and economic 
situations demand action. She has the following alternatives:
- a. Attack Siberia to neutralize the threat on her flank and rear.
- b. Occupy Thailand as a base from which to launch an 
offensive against Burma or Malaya.
- c. Contain or isolate the Philippine Islands and Hong Kong 
and seize the Netherlands East Indies.
- d. Launch a direct attack on Singapore.
- e. Make a determined effort to bring the war in China to a  
close by cutting China's last supply route, the Burma Road.
- f. Bide her time while disposing her forces from north 
to such in such a way that she will be able to seize the opportunity 
for successful aggression in whatever direction it presents itself.
- 3. A Japanese attack on Siberia is unlikely as long as 
Russian resistance in Europe continues, and as long as the Siberian forces 
are not materially reduced in strength. Action under b above might, and 
under c or d above would certainly bring Japan into armed conflict 
with ABD powers - a situation which Japan, at present, wishes to avoid.
- 4. A drive from Indo-China into Yunnan would probably not 
involve Japan with any Third Power. Although an extremely difficult 
operation for the Japanese, requiring elaborate preparation on their part, a 
successful drive into Yunnan and across the Burma Road, even if it 
did not cause China's early capitulation would nevertheless, be a terrific 
blow at her chances of holding out. It would not however, have the effect 
of immediately releasing any considerable Japanese force for use 
elsewhere, since long-drawn out mopping up operations would probably 
be necessary.
- 5. Because of the ruggedness of the terrain in southern 
Yunnan, and the almost complete lack of communications, the Chinese, if 
determined, could put up a very strong resistance even with the 
means now at their disposal. Such a defense would further deplete Japan's meager 
resources and immobilize her remaining reserves. (For a description 
of the terrain see Tab A.)
- 6. Japan's most probable line of action, therefore, will be 
to continue her efforts to secure a relaxation of American economic 
pressure while completing her plans and arranging her forces for an 
advance in the direction which will be most fruitful of quick results.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 3, 2006)

JAMAICA: The British aircraft carrier HMS Indomitable is 
accidentally damaged when she runs aground off Kingston while 
training in the British West Indies. This carrier is scheduled to join the 
battleship HMS Prince of Wales and the battlecruiser HMS Repulse as the 
British Far East Fleet but she must be repaired and misses the 
movement with these two ships.



> *What a stoke of luck for the Brits......*


.

JAPAN: U.S. Ambassador to Japan Joseph C. Grew warns the U.S. that 
Japan might "resort with dangerous and dramatic suddenness to 
measures which might make inevitable war with the United States." He 
says, ". . . underestimating Japan's obvious preparations to implement a program 
in the event the alternative peace program fails, would be short-
sighted. Similarly it would be short-sighted for American policy to be based 
upon the belief that Japanese preparations are no more than saber 
rattling, merely intended to give moral support to the high pressure diplomacy 
of Japan." 
The Combined Japanese Fleet receives Top-Secret Order No. 1: In 
34 days time, Pearl Harbor, Territory of Hawaii, is to be bombed, along 
with Malaya, the Netherlands East Indies, and the Philippine slands. 

PACIFIC OCEAN: The evacuation of women and children from the U.S. 
Pacific islands of Guam, Midway and Wake begins.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 4, 2006)

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: General Douglas MacArthur, commander of US Army Forces Far East, receives a letter from General George C. Marshall, Chief of Staff, U.S. Army, indicating that the Congress would " .... give us everything we asked for." However, the tanks, guns and men requested would not be arriving until April 1942. 



> April 1942........ those troops and weapons would have been diverted to Australia or one of several islands in the Pacific that needed to be defended, like Samoa, Fiji or New Caledonia.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 5, 2006)

JAPAN: The U.S. and Japanese governments have been holding
discussions about the deteriorating relations between the two countries and how they could be resolved. The discussions have not been very successful. Today, the Japanese Foreign Ministry sends the following message to their embassy in Washington, D.C. (Of utmost secrecy). Because of various circumstances, it is absolutely necessary that all arrangements for the signing of this agreement be completed by the 25th of this month. Irealize that this is a difficult order, but under the circumstances it is an unavoidable one. Please understand this thoroughly and tackle the problem of saving the Japanese-U. S relations from falling into a chaotic condition. Do so with great determination and with unstinted effort, I beg of you. This information is to be kept strictly to yourself only


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 7, 2006)

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: The following Communications Intelligence Summary 
is sent from Commander Edwin Layton to Admiral Husband E. Kimmel, 
Commander in Chief United States Fleet: "General.-Volume of intercepted traffic 
larger than usual. Due to the use of the general call "All Major Force 
Flags" on the UTU for delivery to all Combined Fleet units, affiliation 
of unidentified calls with forces to which attached is very difficult.
Use of large number of alternate calls for major fleet forces, many of 
which have not yet been definitely identified or associated with known 
calls, renders the picture more confusing. Appearance of the prefix 
"JITSU" (authenticator for bona fide traffic) in several messages 
indicates that a communication drill is being held but without 
indication as to what units are participating and therefore much of the traffic is 
suspected of being "drill." Jaluit Radio is handling traffic direct with 
Yokosuka Radio probably due to congestion of Mandate circuits from 
the Marshalls caused by heavy concentrations in that area.
Air.-Continued high traffic level for all classes of air activities, mainly centered in the Taiwan area, but also with all air activities in the Mandates included in headings of messages. Dispatches originated by Fourth Fleet Command included Air Forces, Base Forces, AirStations, and all types of Mandate activities in long headings.
Fleet.-Fourth Fleet Command remains in Truk area. There are indications that portions of the First Fleet may be moving to the Takao area but identifications are not sufficiently certain to confirm this. Greatest effort is being made to increase the number of 
identified calls to facilitate analysis of the traffic but Orange changes in 
methods of handling fleet traffic renders this more difficult than 
had been hoped."

JAPAN: The Combined Fleet Operations Order No. 2 states, "This order 
was issued by Commander-in- Chief, Combined Fleet, after he had 
received verbal notification from Chief, Naval General Staff, that 8 December 
had been tentatively selected as "Y" Day."

UNITED STATES: Secretary of State Cordell Hull warns the Cabinet 
that relations with Japan are extremely critical.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2006)

LTG Lewis Brereton, Air Force USAFFE (later, FEAF)
Commander, dispatched by MacArthur on a three-week, 11,500-mile jaunt to Rabaul, Port Moresby, Townsville, and Melbourne, to comply with Marshall's directive of 30 SEP 41 regarding use of airfields in British Empire areas.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 13, 2006)

JAPAN: A message from the Foreign Ministry in Tokyo to the Japanese 
Ambassador in Washington, D.C., includes the following: "Judging 
from the tone of these talks, the United States is apparently still assuming 
that they are of a preliminary nature. We pleaded with the U. S. 
Ambassador (to Japan) again on the 12th to try and see the seriousness of the situation. Will you, too, do everything in your power to make them 
realize this in accordance with the lines contained in my various 
instructions on this subject." 

UNITED STATES: The Congress amends the Neutrality Act of 1935 to 
allow American merchant ships access to war zones, thereby putting U.S. 
vessels in the line of fire; in the Senate, the vote was 50-37 in favor and 
in the House of Representatives, the vote was 212 to 194 in favor. 
Congress passed the Neutrality Act in August 1935, forbidding the 
sale of munitions by U.S. firms to any and all belligerents in any future 
war. 
The original 1935 act was made even more restrictive in May 1937, 
forbidding not only arms and loans to warring nations, but giving 
the president of the United States the authority to forbid Americans 
from traveling on ships of any warring nation, to forbid any U.S. ship 
from carrying U.S. goods, even nonmilitary, to a belligerent, and to demand that a belligerent nation pay for U.S. nonmilitary goods before shipment, a 
"cash and carry" plan. The first amendment to the act came in 
September 1939; President Roosevelt, never happy with the extreme nature of theact, fought with Congress to revise it, allowing for the sale of 
munitions to those nations under siege by Germany. After heated 
debate in a special session, Congress finally passed legislation permitting such 
sales. Addressing the prospect of direct U.S. intervention in the 
war, President Roosevelt proclaimed, also in September 1939, that U.S. 
territorial waters were a neutral zone, and any hostile power that used those 
waters for the prosecution of the war would be considered "unfriendly" 
and "offensive." When the USN destroyer USS Reuben James (DD-245) is 
sunk by a German submarine in October 1941, the Neutrality Act is 
destined for the dustbin of history. By November, not only will 
merchant ships be allowed to arm themselves for self-defense, but they will also be allowed to enter European territorial waters.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 13, 2006)

Good job syscom. I have always found Pearl Harbor (and few others) one of the most interesting battles in WW2.

Well done and keep it going.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 16, 2006)

HONG KONG: The converted passenger liner SS Awatea, escorted by the armed merchant cruiser HMCS Prince Robert (F 56), arrives here this evening, carrying two battalions consisting of 96 officers (plus two Auxiliary Services supervisors) and 1,877 Canadian troops under
Brigadier John Lawson, Commanding Officer West Brigade. The units are The Royal Rifles of Canada and The Winnipeg Grenadiers. The Canadians will boost the garrison in Hong Kong, but, as British Prime Minister Winston Churchill
himself has pointed out, two semi-trained battalions are unlikely to deter Japan from war, but will merely increase the numbers of prisoners the Japanese can take. The Canadians seem only too aware of this. "Oh God, another Dunkirk," Signalman William Allister said when he heard
where he was going. "No fella," another voice added, "at Dunkirk they had somewhere to go." The 212 vehicles assigned to the force are aboard the freighter SS Don Jose but these vehicles will never reach Hong Kong. The Don Jose had only just reached Manila, Philippine Islands when
the war with Japan begins, and the U.S. forces are given approval to use the Canadian equipment in the defense of the Philippines.

IRAQ: Iraq breaks diplomatic relations with Vichy France. 

JAPAN: Two units of the Japanese Navy's Advance Group, Pearl Harbor Strike Force, depart Yokosuka today. The 2nd Submarine Unit consists of seven submarines two of which are carrying "Glen" seaplanes (Kugisho E14Y1, Navy Type 0 Small Reconnaissance Seaplanes). All seven arrive on
station off Hawaii on 6 December; one, with a "Glen", is stationed about 26 nautical miles (48 kilometers) north of Oahu; three are station between Kauai and Oahu, and three, one with a "Glen", are stationed between Oahu and Molokai. One submarine of the Support Group, HIJMS I-10,
also departs. On 7 December, HIJMS I-10 is underway between the Fiji and Samoa Islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 17, 2006)

JAPAN: Foreign Minister TOGO Shigenori says an amicable conclusion of Japan's negotiations with the United States was by no means impossible ". . . if the Government of the United States are, on the one hand, as genuinely solicitous for world peace as are the Imperial Government, and
on the other understand Japan's natural requirements and her position in East Asia and consider the situation as it exists there in the light of realities," but Japan would face any threat to its empire or compromise of its prestige with firm resolve. ". . . there is naturally a limit to our conciliatory attitude."

U.S. Ambassador to Japan Joseph Grew warns the United States of the inability of the Embassy to warn of Japanese attack stating, "I take into account the probability of the Japanese exploiting every possible tactical advantage, such as surprise and initiative."

UNITED STATES: Japanese special envoy to the U.S. KURUSU Saburo and Ambassador Admiral NOMURA Kichisaburo confer with Secretary of State Cordell Hull and President Franklin D. Roosevelt. KURUSU tells the
President that Germany has not requested Japan to fight.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 18, 2006)

UNITED STATES: Japanese Ambassador to the U.S. Admiral NOMURA Kichisaburo sends the following message to Tokyo: "On the evening of the 17th, both of us (NOMURA and special envoy KURUSU) went to call on a certain
cabinet member and this is what he told us: "The President is very desirous of an understanding between Japan and the United States. In his latest speech he showed that he entertained no ill will towards Japan. I would call that to your attention. Now the great majority of the cabinet
members, with two exceptions, in principle approve of a Japanese American understanding. If Japan would now do something real, such as evacuating French Indo-China, showing her peaceful intentions, the way would be open for us to furnish you with oil and it would probably lead to
the re-establishment of normal trade relations. The Secretary of State cannot bring public opinion in line so long as you do not take some real and definite steps to reassure the Americans." 

JAPAN: The Japanese Imperial Diet (legislature) secretly approves a "resolution of hostility" against the United States.

Five mother submarines, HIJMS I-16, I-18, I-20, I-22 and I-24, each with a midget sub lashed to the deck, depart Kure Naval Base for Pearl Harbor. The submarines arrive off Oahu, Hawaiian Islands, on 6 December.

NOMURA and KURUSU meet with Secretary of State Cordell Hull at 1030 hours and then sends the following in a message to Tokyo: "In our conversations of today, as a practical means of alleviating the ever worsening front with which we are faced and to quiet the fearful situation,
as well as, to bring about a return to the situation existing before the application of the freezing legislation, we suggested the evacuation of Japanese troops stationed in the southern part of French Indo-China. During this meeting, Hull brought up the question of the Tripartite
Pact between Germany, Italy and Japan, and KURUSU said "". . . he could not say that Japan would abrogate the Tripartite Pact . . . he desires to emphasize that Japan would not be a cat's-paw for Germany, that Japan's purpose in entering into the Tripartite alliance was to use
it for Japan's own purposes, that Japan entered the Tripartite Pact because Japan felt isolated."


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2006)

INDIAN OCEAN: The Australian light cruiser HMAS Sydney (D 48) engages in a battle with the German auxiliary cruiser HK Kormoron about 409 nautical miles (758 kilometers) northwest of Perth, Western Australia, Australia, in position 26.32.34S, 111.00E. The official version is: At about 1600 hours local, the German auxiliary cruiser HK Kormoran, ship 41 also known to the British as Raider G, sights the HMAS Sydney and turns away. HMAS Sydney follows, approaches to within 1,500 yards (1 372
meters) and requests Kormoran to identify herself, which she does as the Dutch freighter SS Straat Malakka. Whenasked for her secret call sign Kormoran drops her camouflage, hoists the German ensign and opens fire which apparently knocks out Sydney's fire control system and forward turrets, and probably killed her captain and many others on the bridge. The battle lasts from approximately 1730 to 1825 hours Both ships are crippled and on fire. HMAS Sydney steams slowly south-southeast, still ablaze, and is never seen again; all 645 crewmen are lost. German survivors later say that they saw a glow on the southern horizon followed by a bright flash around 2400 hours; this could possibly be caused by the cruiser's magazines exploding. HK Kormoran drifts for
approximately five hours before being scuttled by her crew with explosive charges; 85 crewmen are lost but 315 make it to Australia where they are held as POWs. This is a controversial subject in Australia with some
believing the government is covering up the sinking. The truth and fate of HMAS Sydney will probably never be known. 

JAPAN: The Japanese Foreign Ministry sends the following message to their embassy in Washington, D.C.: "When our diplomatic relations are becoming dangerous, we will add the following at the beginning and end of our general intelligence broadcasts: (1) If it is Japan-U. S.relations,
"HIGASHI;" (2) Japan-Russia relations, "KITA;" (3) Japan-British relations, (including Thai, Malaya and N. E. I.); "NISHI." The above will be repeated five times and included at beginning and end. Relay to Rio de Janeiro, Buenos Aires, Mexico City, San Francisco." 

One submarine of the Support Group, Advance Group, Pearl Harbor Strike Force, HIJMS I-26, departs Yokosuka. On 7 December, HIJMS I- 26 is underway between the Hawaiian Islands and California.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 19, 2006)

to the men of the Sydney. Hopefully one day she will be found...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Very good thread here syscom, I have enjoyed reading this.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2006)

I didnt even know the Germans had merchant raiders in the Indian Ocean this late into 1941.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 20, 2006)

See here for more German activity around Australia
German Maritime Activities off the Australia Coastline during WW2


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2006)

JAPAN: Foreign Minister TOGO Shigenori sends a message to the Japanese ambassador in Ankara, Turkey, that includes the following: "Insofar as Japanese-American negotiations are concerned, in proceeding upon
these negotiations for the adjustment of diplomatic relations on a just basis, conferences have been in progress since the 7th. However, there is great disparity between their opinions and our own. In the light of the trend of past negotiations there is considerable doubt as to whether
a settlement of the negotiations will be reached. Insofar as we are concerned we have lent our maximum efforts in order to bring about a settlement of the negotiations. However, the situation not permitting any further conciliation by us, an optimistic view for the future is not
permitted. In the event that negotiations are broken off, we expect that the situation in which Japan will find herself will be extremely critical. The above is for your information alone." 
All communications are cut to Etorofu Island, Kurile Islands. Tankan Bay is the assembly point for the Japanese naval vessels that will attack Pearl Harbor, Territory of Hawaii.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Admiral Thomas C. Hart, commander of the Asiatic Fleet, orders the destroyer tender USS Black Hawk (AD-9) and the destroyers USS Alden (DD-211), Edsall (DD-219), John D. Edwards (DD-
216) and Whipple (DD-217) dispatched to Balikpapan, Borneo, the Netherlands East Indies. 

UNITED STATES: The Japanese Ambassador to the U.S., NOMURA Kichisaburo presents the following draft proposal to U.S. Secretary of State Cordell Hull: "(1) Both the Governments of Japan and the United States undertake not to make any armed advancement into any of the regions
in the South-eastern Asia and the Southern Pacific area excepting the part of French Indo-China where the Japanese troops are stationed at present. (2) The Japanese Government undertakes to withdraw its troops now
stationed in French Indo-China upon either the restoration of peace between Japan and China or the establishment of an equitable peace in the Pacific area. In the meantime the Government of Japan declares that it is prepared to remove its troops now stationed in the southern part of French
Indo-China to the northern part of the said territory upon the conclusion of the present arrangement which shall later be embodied in the final agreement. (3) The Government of Japan and the United States shall cooperate with a view to securing the acquisition of those goods and commodities which the two countries need in Netherlands East Indies.
(4) The Governments of Japan and the United States mutually undertake to restore their commercial relations to those prevailing prior to the freezing of the assets. The Government of the United States shall supply Japan a required quantity of oil. (5) The Government of the United
States undertakes to refrain from such measures and actions as will be prejudicial to the endeavors for the restoration of general peace between Japan and China."


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 20, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> See here for more German activity around Australia
> German Maritime Activities off the Australia Coastline during WW2



Interesting stuff


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2006)

JAPAN: The Foreign Ministry sends the following message to the Japanese Embassy in Berlin, German: "At present, the possibility of peace between Germany and the Soviet Union seems remote. However, it may be that Germany would prefer to avoid being faced with a long term resistance by the U.S.S.R., so that she-Germany- may transfer her entire fighting forces to some other part. On the Soviet side, it seems possible that sentiment for peace may develop when she views the situation from 
the standpoint of reconstruction. Our relations with the United States may have considerable effect on our southward program, depending, of course, on what turns those relations take. In other words, our relationship 
with Great Britain and the United States has a great bearing on the future of our national greatness. For this reason, we would like to avoid the rise of any violence at this time. At the same time, we would like to break up the policy of British-U.S. -U.S.S.R. joint action. We would, 
therefore, welcome, if anything, peace between Germany and the Soviet Union. For the purpose of enhancing our position, we would not be opposed to mediating in a peace, if such a course is possible. Will you, therefore, bearing the above in mind, keep an eye on developments. " 

The four submarines of the 1st Submarine Unit, Advance Group, Pearl Harbor Strike Force, depart Kure today. Each submarine is carrying a Glen seaplane (Kugisho E14Y1, Navy Type 0 Small Reconnaissance Seaplane). On 7 December, these four submarines will be stationed 
about 70 nautical miles (130 kilometers) north of Oahu, Hawaiian Islands.

UNITED STATES: The Navy Department sends the following message to the Commanders of the Asiatic and Pacific Fleets. "Have been informed by Dutch Legation that they have received a dispatch as follows: "According to information received by the Governor General of The Netherlands East Indies, a Japanese expeditionary force has arrived in the vicinity of Palau. Should this force, strong enough to form a threat for The Netherlands Indies or Portuguese Timor, move beyond a line between 
the following points Davao (Philippine Islands) Waigeo (Island, Netherlands East Indies) Equator the Governor General will regard this as an act of aggression and will under those circumstances consider the hostilities opened 
and act accordingly. " Inform Army authorities of foregoing. Request any information you may have concerning development of this Japanese threat against the Dutch East Indies and your evaluation of foregoing 
information. "


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2006)

JAPAN: The Foreign Ministry sends a message to Ambassadors NOMURA 
Kichisaburo and special envoy KURUSU Saburo in Washington, D.C.; the 
message contains the following statement: "There are reasons beyond your 
ability to guess why we wanted to settle Japanese-American relations 
by the 25th, but if within the next three or four days you can finish your 
conversations with the Americans."The Japanese First Air Fleet arrives in Hitokappu Bay, Etorofu Island, Kurile Islands. This fleet consists of six aircraft carriers (HIJMS Akagi, Hiryu, Kaga, Shokaku, Soryu and Zuikaku), two 
battleships (HIJMS Hiei and Kirishima), two heavy cruisers (HIJMS Chikuma and Tone), a light cruiser (HIJMS Abukuma) and ten destroyers. This is the force that will attack Pearl Harbor, Territory of Hawaii.

UNITED STATES: Secretary of State Cordell Hull tells Japanese 
representatives Ambassadors NOMURA Kichisaburo and special envoy 
KURUSU Saburo that there might be a relaxation of economic pressures. Secretary of State Hall "said that he had called in the representatives of 
certain other governments concerned in the Pacific area and that there had 
been a discussion of the question of whether things (meaning Japanese 
peaceful pledges, et cetera) could be developed in such a way . . . these 
representatives were interested in the suggestion and there was a general 
feeling that the matter could all be settled if the Japanese could 
give us some satisfactory evidences that their intentions were peaceful."


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2006)

*JAPAN: Carrier Striking Task Force Operations Order No. 1 is issued stating that the "The Carrier Striking Task Force will proceed to the Hawaiian Area with utmost secrecy and, at the outbreak of the war, will launch a resolute surprise attack on and deal a fatal blow to the enemy fleet in the Hawaiian Area. The initial air attack is scheduled at 0330 hours, X Day.*
Upon completion of the air attacks, the Task Force will immediately withdraw and return to Japan and, after taking on new supplies, take its position for Second Period Operations. In the event that, during this operation, an enemy fleet attempts to intercept our force or 
a powerful enemy force is encountered and there is danger of attack, the Task Force will launch a counterattack.â€ The second unit, the Midway Bombardment Unit (the 7th Destroyer Division less the 2nd section), will depart from Tokyo Bay around X-6 Day and, after refueling, secretly approach Midway. It will arrive on the night of X Day and 
shell the air base. The unit will then withdraw and, after refueling, return to the western part of the Inland Sea. The oiler Shiriya will accompany the bombardment unit on this mission and will be responsible for the refueling operation." 

MARSHALL ISLANDS: Nine Japanese submarines of the 3rd Submarine Unit, Advance Group, Pearl Harbor Strike Force, depart Kwajalein Atoll today and arrive off the Hawaiian Islands on 6 December. One of the submarine, HIJMS I-8, is carrying a "Glen" seaplane (Kugisho E14Y1, Navy Type 0 
Small Reconnaissance Seaplane); on 7 December HIJMS I-8 will be stationed about 45 nautical miles (83 kilometers) southwest of Oahu Island, seven of the boats will be stationed about 25 nautical miles (46 kilometers) 
south of Oahu and one boat will be stationed 100 nautical miles (185 kilometers) west of Oahu.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2006)

UNITED STATES: Admiral Harold R. Stark, the USN Chief of Naval Operations, sends the following message to Admiral Thomas C. Hart,Commander-in-Chief Asiatic Fleet in the Philippine Islands; Admiral Husband E.Kimmel, Commander-in-Chief Pacific Fleet in the Territory of Hawaii; Rear Admiral Charles A. Blakely, commander of the Eleventh Naval District at San Diego, California; Vice Admiral John W. Greenslade, commander of the Twelfth Naval District at San Francisco, California; Vice Admiral Charles S. Freeman, commander of the Thirteeth Naval District at Seattle, Washington; and Rear Admiral Frank H. Sadler, commander of the Fifteenth Naval District in the Canal Zone: "Chances of favorable outcome of negotiations with Japan very doubtful. This situation coupled with statements of Japanese Government and movements their naval and military forces indicate in our opinion that a surprise aggressive movement in any direction including attack on Philippines or Guam is a possibility.
Chief of Staff (of the U.S. Army, General George C. Marshall) has seen this dispatch concurs and requests action addresses to inform senior Army officers their areas. Utmost secrecy necessary in order not to complicate an already tense situation or precipitate Japanese action. Guam will be informed separately."


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2006)

A quiet day of sorts....

Pacific: The US establishes compulsory convoying of merchants in the Pacific.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2006)

U.S.A.: 11 pm (9:00 am Washington time) Stimson called Roosevelt to draw his attention to an intelligence report that the Japanese had sent five divisions by sea from Formosa to the south. Marshall stated at a conference that war could be expected by March.

Navy Department advises Hart (CinC in the PI) that war is impending.

Cordell Hull replies to Japanese proposal Plan B with an American counter-proposal.

COMMONWEALTH OF THE PHILIPPINES: 34th Pursuit moves from Nichols to Del Carmen.

JAPAN: Japanese military leaders confer on Formosa to complete plans for the invasion of the Philippines.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 28, 2006)

> *Lots of things was happening in the Pacific and Asia 65 years ago today. The dogs of war were lose. An ill wind was blowing. The US politicians and military were as blind and stupid to the events unfolding as they were on the days leading up to 9-11.*



CEYLON: Force "G," the British battleship HMS Prince of Wales (53) and destroyers HMS Electra (H 27) and Express (H 61), arrive at Colombo. These ships join the battlecruiser HMS Repulse (34) and destroyers HMS Encounter (H 10) and Jupiter (F 85) and will form the British Far East Fleet based at Singapore. The aircraft carrier HMS Indomitable (92) was scheduled to join them, but was damaged when she ran aground in Jamaica, West Indies, on 3 November while training.

CHINA: U.S. passenger liner SS President Harrison, chartered for the purpose, sails from Shanghai, China, for the Philippine Islands, with the 1st Battalion, 4th Marine Regiment and regimental staff embarked. "Stirring scenes of farewell," U.S. Consul Edwin F. Stanton reports to Secretary of State Cordell Hull, accompany the marines' departure.(The 2d Battalion left yesterday in the SS President Madison.)

HAWAII: The USN's Task Force Eight (TF8) (Vice Admiral William Halsey), comprised of the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CV-6); the heavy cruisers USS Chester (CA-27), Northampton (CA-26) and Salt Lake City(CA-24); and the destroyers USS Balch (DD-363), Benham (DD-397), Craven (DD-382), Dunlap (DD-384), Ellet (DD-398 ), Fanning (DD-385), Gridley (DD-380), Maury (DD-401) and McCall (DD-400), departs Pearl Harbor on a mission to deliver 12 Grumman F4F-3 Wildcats, a detachment of Marine Fighting Squadron Two Hundred Eleven (VMF-211), to Wake Island.
Halsey approves "Battle Order No. 1" that declares that Enterprise is operating "under war conditions." "Steady nerves and stout hearts," the carrier's captain concludes, "are needed now." Supporting PBY Catalina operations will be carried out from advanced bases at Wake and Midway.

The Communication Intelligence Summary for 28 November states: "General.-Traffic volume normal. Communications to and from South China and between Mandates and Empire very heavy. No tactical traffic seen. As has been previously reported the suspected Radio Intelligence net is very active and is becoming more so. The TOKYO plotting activity addressed more messages to the Radio net than previously and most of these sent for information to the Major Commanders. Much traffic also was directed to NRE0 (the TOKYO D. F. Command) from all eight stations in the Mandates and OMINATO. This Command also originated messages of high precedence to the Major Fleet Commanders. This activity is interpreted to indicate that the Radio Intelligence net is operating at full strength upon U. S. Naval Communications and IS GETTING RESULTS. TOKYO originators were active with messages of high precedence to the Commander in Chiefs of the Second and Third Fleets and Combined Air Force. The Navy Minister sent to Alnavs. The Chief of the Naval General Staff sent one to the Chief of Staffs of Combined Air Force, Combined Fleet, Fourth Fleet, Third Fleet, French Indo-China Force, Second Fleet and RNO PALAO. The BUAERO sent one to Chief of Staff Fourth Fleet info IMIESI and 11th Air Corps at SAIPAN. Combined Fleet.-No indication of movement of any Combined Fleet units. Commander in Chief Second Fleet originated his usual number of dispatches to Third Fleet and Combined Air Force. The units paid particular attention to by the Commander in Chief Second Fleet were CARDIVS Five and Seven and DESRONS Two and Four and SUBRON Five. No traffic today from the TAKAO (CA). Third Fleet.-Little activity from Third Fleet units save for the Commander in Chief. The impression is growing that the First Base Force is not present with the bulk of the Third Fleet in SASEBO but it is not yet located elsewhere. The Army Commander in TAIHOKU is still holding communications with the commander in Chief Third Fleet. Two Third Fleet units arrived at BAKO and are apparently returning to KURE from BAKO. Fourth Fleet.-Bulk of Fourth Fleet still at TRUK. The Commander in Chief Fourth addressed message to the Sixth Base Force at JALUIT and the Fourth Base Force at TRUK. Yokohama Air Corps is at RUOTTO and WOTJE and held communications with AIRRON Twenty-Four and KAMOI. Sixth China.-SAMA sent several messages to shore addresses in the Empire. SAMA also addressed the OMURA AIR CORPS in several messages which went for information to SAIGON and TOKYO. TAKAO radio station addressed the Chiefs of Staff Combined Fleet, Second Fleet, the French Indo China Force and Combined Air Force. TAKAO Air Corps addressed SUKUGAWA Air Corps and YOKOSUKA Air Corps. A representative of a HAINAN office now at SAIGON originated several messages to the Naval Bases at SASEBO and KURE. The Commander in Chief China Fleet originated more traffic than usual and addressed his fleet collectively for information to the Commander in Chief Second and Commander in Chief Third Fleets. Submarines.- Except for the mention of SUBRONS Five and Six in two dispatches there was no submarine activity today.

JAPAN: The Foreign Ministry sends the following message to the Japanese Embassy in Washington, D.C.: "Well, you two Ambassadors have exerted superhuman efforts but, in spite of this, the United States has gone ahead and presented this humiliating proposal. This was quite unexpected and extremely regrettable. The Imperial Government can by no means use it as a basis for negotiations. Therefore, with a report of the views of the Imperial Government on this American proposal which I will send you in two or three days, the negotiations will be de facto ruptured. This is inevitable. However, I do not wish you to give the impression that the negotiations are broken off. Merely say to them that you are awaiting instructions and that, although the opinions of your
Government are not yet clear to you, to your own way of thinking the Imperial Government has always made just claims and has borne great sacrifices for the sake of peace in the Pacific. Say that we have always demonstrated a long-suffering and conciliatory attitude, but that, on the other hand, the United States has been unbending, making it impossible for Japan to establish negotiations. Since things have come to this pass, I contacted the man you told me to in your #1180 * and he said that under the present circumstances what you suggest is entirely unsuitable.From now on do the best you can."*


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 29, 2006)

> *An unusually high ammount of military communications was being detected. The fact that multip0le messages were going out to the staff's of the various fleets was an indication something big was being planned. *



CHINA: USN river gunboats USS Luzon (PR-7) and USS Oahu (PR-6) 
depart Shanghai for Manila, Philippine Islands. USS Oahu (PR-6) is the 
sistership of river gunboat USS Panay (PR-5), which had been bombed 
and sunk by Japanese naval aircraft near Nanking, China, on 12 December 1937. 

HAWAII: Communication Intelligence Summary, 29 November 1941: 
General.-Traffic volume above normal, The traffic to South China still very high. Automatic transmissions was attempted on the Tokyo-Takao (Formosa) circuit but was a failure and traffic sent by hand. A good share of today's traffic is made up of messages of an intelligence nature. Tokyo Intelligence sent eleven messages during the day to Major Commanders both ashore and afloat, while the radio intelligence activity at Tokyo sent four long messages to the Major Commanders. In addition to the stations normally reporting to Tokyo, radio Yokosuka sent in reports. This station had not previously been seen to submit reports. The Direction FinderNet controlled directly by Tokyo was up during the night with much activity. One message for Jaluit Radio Direction Finder Station included Commander Submarines for information. The Navy Minister originated his usual two AlNavs and the Naval General Staff addressed Commanders Second Fleet Third Fleet, Combined Ail Force and the South China Units.
The unit which has been addressed as the "103rd Air Group" originated one dispatch today whose address was composed entirely of enciphered calls. It is apparent that he has no Navy call list.
One address was "JUITIKOUKUUKANTAI" "11th AIR *FLEET*". Since this has appeared before it is evident that the use of KANTAI is intentional making the existence of an air fleet positive. Its composition is unknown. Combined Fleet:-The arrival of Air Squadron Seven in Takao area is confirmed. The presence of Cruiser Division Four in that area is not confirmed nor denied. The dispatches today indicate that the following units are under the immediate command of CinC. Second Fleet: CARDIV THREE, DESRON TWO, SUBRON FIVE, DESRON FOUR, SUBRON SIX, THIRD FLEET CRUDIV FIVE, FRENCH INDO CHINA FORCE, CRUDIV SEVENAssociated with Third Fleet aretwo Battleships but their assignment is not yet definite. Aside frommessages which were addressed to Third Fleet, China and South China Fleets, Combined Air Force and the Naval General Staff, Commander in Chief SecondFleet was mainly occupied with the units listed above. Only one message from Commander in Chief Combined Fleet was seen. This was addressed to YOKOSUKA, Combined Air Force, CRUDIV Four and BUMILAFF. The HIYEI sent one message to Chief of Staff Third Fleet.Third Fleet.-Commander in Chief Third Fleet sent one message to Comdesron Five, Number Two Base Force, Number One Base Force, Defense Division One and Comdesron Two and Four. He held extensive communications with the Commander in Chief Second Fleet and BAKO. Two more units of Third Fleet made movement reports. Fourth Fleet. --Relatively inactive today. Sent one message to Commander in Chief Second Fleet, Commander in Chief Third Fleet and Combined Air Force. He is still in TRUK area. Submarines.- Traffic for Commander Submarine Force was routed through SAIPAN today. He was at CHICHIJIMA yesterday. South China. -CRUDIV Seven now in SAMA made a movement report but direction was not indicated. The French Indo China Force Commander addressed several messages to Second and Third Fleets as well as TOKYO. The Commander in Chief China Fleet was active in addressing the South China Naval Bases and the South China Fleets, all for information to Commander in Chief Second Fleet.

JAPAN: A liaison conference among the Service Chiefs and Cabinet of 
the Japanese Government decides that the final proposal from the U.S. 
dated 26 November is unacceptable. Their alternative is war and their 
decision is prepared for an Imperial Conference, with the Emperor, which is 
scheduled for December. Premier General TOJO Hideki says American and British exploitation of Asiatic peoples must be purged with vengeance stating, "Nothing can be permitted to interfere with this sphere because this sphere was decreed by Providence."


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Things are unfolding in a hurry. The communications intercepts show that the Imperial Japanese war machine is revving up.*

FIJI ISLANDS: Japanese submarine HIJMS I-10 launches a seaplane (Kugisho E14Y1, Navy Type 0 Small Reconnaissance Seaplane) to fly a reconnaissance mission over Suva Bay, Viti Levu Island.

HAWAII: Communication Intelligence Summary, November 30, 1941: 
"General.-Traffic volume less than for past few days. Today's 
traffic consisted largely of dispatches bearing old dates, some as far back as 26 November. No reason can be given for the retransmission of these 
messages unless the high volume of traffic for past few days has prevented 
the repetition of dispatches. The number of dispatches originated on the 
30th is very small. The only tactical circuit heard today was one with AKAGI 
and several MARUs. The TOKYO Intelligence activity originated two 
WIWI dispatches to Major Fleet Commanders. One urgent dispatch was sent 
by NGS to Chiefs of Staff Combined, Second, Third, Fourth, and Fifth 
Fleets, Combined Air Force; Submarine Force and China Fleets.

- Combined Fleet.-The Chiefs of Staff of the Combined Fleet and 
First Fleet are in KURE. In the same message the Chief of Staff 
Second Fleet was not at any location. Other traffic indications are that he 
is at sea. Commander in Chief Second Fleet sent one to his usual 
addressees of the Third Fleet and Combined Air Force but also included KONGO and HIYEI, which places them as members of his Task Force. The Commander in Chief Second Fleet is no longer adding PALAO activities and has not for past two days. The RNO PALAO today addressed two messages to TAIWAN GUNSIREIBU (TAIWAN Army Headquarters).

- Third Fleet.-Commander in Chief Third Fleet addressed two 
messages to COMDESRON Two, Four and Five; COMCRUDIV Five; First and Second Base Forces and Defense Division One for information to Commander in Chief Second Fleet. No information obtained as to the location of the Commander in Chief Third Fleet, which gives the strong impression 
that he is underway.

- Fourth Fleet.-Believed to be still in TRUK area. D. F. activity in 
Marshalls a little greater today than normal. JALUIT addressed Commander Submarine Force and AIRRON 24 in one dispatch. The continued association of JALUIT and Commander Submarine Force plus his known progress from the Empire to CHICHIJIMA to SAIPAN makes his destination obviously the Marshalls. Since one of his large units (SITI4) arrived in the Marshalls some time ago this unit cannot agree with Com 16 that there is not a submarine concentration in that area. Every evidence points to a concentration of not only the small Fourth Fleet submarines there but also a good portion of the Fleet submarines of the Submarine Force. AIRRON 24 plus YOKOHAMA AIR CORPS presence in that area points to intended air-submarine operations from the Marshalls. Also the presence of a unit of plane guard destroyers indicates the presence of at least one carrier in the Mandates although this has not been confirmed.

- South China.-BAKO active with dispatches to Second and Third Fleets. Combined Air Force and SAMA. Commander in Chief China Fleet becoming more and more active as an originator with dispatches to the Task Force. He made a movement report with the South China Fleet as an information addressee. The Staff Communication Officer of the South China Fleet was addressed at Shanghai today.


PACIFIC OCEAN: In the South China Sea, river gunboats USS Luzon (PR-7) and Oahu (PR-6) rendezvous with submarine rescue vessel USS Pigeon (ASR-6) and minesweeper USS Finch (AM-9); they will remain in company until 3 December.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Lieutenant General Douglas MacArthur, Commanding General U.S. Army Forces Far East, orders Fort Mills on Corregidor Island put on full alert.U.S. passenger liner SS President Madison arrives at Olongapo and disembarks the 2d Battalion, 4th Marine Regiment. The ship will then proceed on to Singapore.

UNITED STATES: President Franklin D. Roosevelt is tonight hurrying back 
to Washington by car and private train from Warm Springs, Georgia, 
where his brief holiday has been interrupted by the grave situation in the 
Pacific. It was only yesterday that he left Washington, saying that 
the policy of the United States towards Japan was one of "infinite 
patience." Three days ago Roosevelt delivered a ten-point note of 
final terms to the Japanese, after talks with Tokyo's special envoy, KURUSU 
Saburu, had foundered. At the same time a Japanese fleet with five divisions 
of troops on board was reported sailing south of Formosa. A cabinet 
meeting on 28 November agreed that these and other Japanese troop 
movements posted a "terrific" threat to the British, Dutch and Americans in 
the Far East. Roosevelt is aware of the danger of a surprise attack. He 
asks top advisers "how we should manoeuvre them into firing the first 
shot." In an informal Thanksgiving speech he warned his friends that b
y next year American boys might be fighting "for the defence of American institutions. " More news of Tokyo's troop movements force 
Roosevelt to hurry back to the White House.

The following message is sent from the Chief of Naval 
Operations to the Commanders-in- Chief of the Asiatic and Pacific Fleets: 
"Indications that Japan about to attack points on Kra Isthmus by overseas 
expedition. In order to ascertain destination this expedition and 
for security our position in the Philippines desire you cover by air the line 
Manila-Camranh Bay on three days commencing upon receipt this dispatch. Instruct planes to observe only. They must not approach so as to 
appear to be attacking but must defend themselves if attacked. Understand British air forces will search arc 180 miles (333 kilometers) from Tedta Bharu and will move troops to line across Kra Isthmus near Singora. If expedition is approaching Thailand inform MacArthur. British mission here informed."


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2006)

> * The Japanese are on the move. Their carriers are "lost" and invasion forces are massing in the south of Formosa, which will soon be on their way to Malaya*





> * Its is also the 65th anniverary of the Civilian Air Patrol*



HAWAII ISLANDS: Communication Intelligence Summary for 1 December: 
"General.-All service radio calls of (Japanese) forces afloat changed promptly at 0000, 1 December. Previously, service calls changed after a period of six months or more. Calls were last changed on 1 November, 1941. The fact that service calls lasted only one month indicate an additional progressive step in preparing for active operations on a large scale. For a period of two to three days prior to the change of calls, the bulk of the radio traffic consisted of dispatches from one to four or five days old. It appears that the Japanese Navy is adopting more and more security provisions. A study of traffic prior to 0000, 1 December indicates that an effort was made to deliver all dispatches using old calls so that promptly with the change of calls, there would be a minimum of undelivered dispatches and consequent confusion and compromises. 
Either that or the large number of old messages may have been used to pad the total volume and make it appear as if nothing unusual was pending.

First Fleet.-Nothing to indicate that this fleet as a fleet is 
operating outside of Empire waters. It is believed that such a large percentage of the First Fleet is operating with the Second Fleet Task Force that this fleet has ceased to operate in a prominent role.
Second Fleet.-This fleet is believed proceeding from the Kure-Sasebo area in the direction of South China and Indo-China. Takao does not appear to play an important role in today's traffic; consequently, the assumption is made that his fleet is passing up Takao. Certain units 
of the Second Fleet Task Force are definitely in the Indo-China area (Cruiser Division Seven and Destroyer Squadron Three most prominent).
Third Fleet.-Nothing to report except that the same association of Second, Third Fleets, and Combined Air Force with South China and Indo- China Forces continues.
Fourth Fleet.-No change in the Fourth Fleet or Mandates area.
Fifth Fleet.-Nothing to report.
Submarines.- Large number of the Submarine Force believed to be in the area to the eastward of Yokosuka-Chichijima and Saipan Flagship 
somewhere in this general area.
Carriers.-No change.
Combined Air Force.-No change. (Jack McKillop)

JAPAN: The Imperial Privy Council meets and after discussing a war with the Allies, the ministers sign the documents declaring war, and give them to Emperor HIROHITO, who signs them a few hours later, telling 
his aides that he does not feel that a constitutional monarch can overturn his ministers on such a momentous decision. 
The Chief of the Naval General Staff, Admiral NAGANO Osami, sends Navy Order No. 9 to the Commander-in- Chief, Combined Fleet, Admiral YAMAMOTO Isoroku:
(1) Japan has decided to open hostilities against 
the United States, Great Britain, and the Netherlands early in December, 
(2) the Commander-in- Chief of the Combined Fleet will smash the enemy fleets and air forces in the Orient and at the same time will intercept and annihilate enemy fleets should they come to attack us,
(3) the Commander-in- Chief of the Combined fleet will occupy immediately the key bases of the United States, Great Britain, and the Netherlands in East Asia in close cooperation with the Commander-in- Chief of the Southern Army and will capture and secure the key areas of the southern regions, 
(4) the Commander-in- Chief of the Combined fleet will cooperate with the 
operations of the China Area Fleet, if necessary,
(5) the time of the start of operations based on the aforementioned items will be made knownlater, and
(6) the Chief of the Naval General Staff will issue instructions concerning particulars.

The Midway Destruction Unit of the Pearl Harbor Strike Force, consisting of two destroyers and an oiler, departs Tatyama Bay, Honshu, Japan, today. The two destroyers arrive off Midway at 2100 hours on 7 December.

MALAYA: Reacting to reports of Japanese preparations, the British authorities declare a State of emergency in Malaya.

PACIFIC OCEAN: As river gunboats USS Luzon (PR-7) and Oahu (PR-6), submarine rescue vessel USS Pigeon (ASR-6) and minesweeper USS Finch (AM-9) proceed through the South China Sea toward Manila, Philippine 
Islands, they become the object of curiosity by Japanese forces in the vicinity; first a floatplane circles the formation, then seven Japanese warships of various types.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: U.S. passenger liner ss President Harrison arrives at Olongapo, with the remaining elements of the 4th Marine Regiment withdrawn from Shanghai, China. President Harrison soon sails to 
bring out the last marines from China.

UNITED STATES: In a meeting between Secretary of State Cordell Hull, Japanese Ambassador NOMURA Kichisaburo and special envoy KURUSU Saburo said "the Japanese people believe that the United States wants to 
keep Japan fighting with China and to keep Japan strangled."President Franklin D. Roosevelt orders a "defensive information patrol" of "three small ships" established off the coast of French Indochina; he specifically designates yacht USS Isabel (PY-10) as 
one of the trio of vessels. Schooner Lanikai is chartered and fitted out, but the start of the war results in her planned mission being cancelled. The third vessel, schooner Molly Moore, is selected for the mission but 
is never taken over. Lanikai's civilian career had seen her used as a "prop" in the filming of motion picture "Hurricane" that starred Dorothy Lamour and Jon Hall.
President Roosevelt meets with British Ambassador to the U.S., Lord Halifax, and indicates the U.S. will enter the war on the British side if they are attacked by Japan, but did not explicitly promise this. The Director of Civilian Defense, former New York City Mayor Fiorello H. LaGuardia, signs a formal order creating the Civil Air 
Patrol (CAP). Beginning in 1942, the civilian pilots of the CAP flew their unarmed personal aircraft over the East Coast on antisubmarine patrols. The CAP also flew search and rescue missions in the U.S. searching for downed aircraft.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 2, 2006)

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: Communication Intelligence Summary, 2 December
1941:
"General.-The most prominent factor in today's traffic is the apparent confusion in the routing of traffic for certain major parts of the Japanese Fleet. There were instances where the same dispatch was repeated several times after it appeared on the Tokyo broadcast and also where Takao Radio received the same dispatch that it had previously sent. ComSixteen reported Second and Third Fleets in Takao area and that Takao Radio was broadcasting traffic to these fleets. This broadcast was not uncovered here and contrary to location reports, there was one indication that these two fleets were not close to Takao. In several instances Takao Radio forwarded traffic to Tokyo for these fleets. Summing up all reports and indications, it is believed that the large fleet made up of Second, Third and First Fleet units has left Empire waters but is either not close enough to Takao for good communication or is proceeding on a course not close to Takao. The change of calls on December first has prevented this office from making definite statements at this date of the units now in the Southern area. To further complicate the situation, Shanghai Radio handled a considerable amount of traffic
which obviously was originated by and destined for units in the Takao area.

The Chief of Staff, South China area continues to appear in Shanghai ComSixteen reported nine submarines proceeding south by Camranh Bay. This group is believed to comprise both Submarine Squadrons five and six, which units normally operate with the First Fleet but have been included repeatedly in the Second Fleet Task Force for Southern operations. There was a very high percentage of high precedence traffic originated both by major forces afloat and Tokyo. Hainan continues as a prominent address. Palao and Third Base Force is holding the same relative importance.

- First Fleet.-Despite the lack of positive identification, the
First Fleet appears relatively quiet. From inconclusive evidence, it appears as if there may have been a split in the original or normal Combined Fleet Staff and that these may be two supreme commanders with staffs. As an example, traffic routing indicates one Combined Fleet call
associated with the Second and Third Fleets and apparently in company while another Combined Fleet call appears not associated with the Second and Third Fleets.

- "Second Fleet.-No units have stood out prominently the last two or three days. This is partly due to lack of new identifications but contributes somewhat to the belief that a large part of the Second Fleet is underway in company. Cruiser Division Seven and Destroyer Squadron Three are unlocated and unobserved since change of calls.

- " Third Fleet.-Nothing to report. Shanghai appeared in an
indirect way in some of the Third Fleet traffic.

- "Mandates.-Association of Submarine Force and Fourth Fleet continues. Some traffic for Fourth Fleet units still going through Truk.

- "Carriers.-Almost a complete blank of information on the
Carriers today Lack of identifications has somewhat promoted this lack of information- however, since over two hundred service calls have been partially identified since the change on the first of December and not one carrier call has been recovered, it is evident that carrier traffic
is at a low ebb.

- "Combined Air Force.-This force continues to be associated closely with Second, Third and Indo-China Fleets. Some units of the Combined Air Force have undoubtedly left the Takao area."

JAPAN: The Foreign Office sends the following message to the Japanese Embassy in Washington, D.C.: "(1.) Among the telegraphic codes with which your office is equipped burn all but those now used with the machine and one copy each of "O" code (Oite) and abbreviating code (L).
(Burn also the various other codes which you have in your custody.) (2.) Stop at once using one code machine unit and destroy it completely. (3) When you have finished this, wire me back the one word "haruna." (4) At the time and in the manner you deem most proper dispose of all files of
messages coming and going and all other secret documents. (5) Burn all the codes which Telegraphic Official KOSAKA brought you." A second message is sent to the Japanese consulate in Honolulu: "In view of the present situation, the presence in port of warships, airplane carriers, and cruisers is of utmost importance. Hereafter, to the utmost of your ability, let me know day by day. Wire me in each case whether or not there are any observation balloons above Pearl Harbor or if there are any indications that they will be sent up. Also advice me whether or not the warships are provided with anti-mine nets."

The Chief of the Naval General Staff, Admiral NAGANO Osami, sends Navy Order No. 12 to Admiral YAMAMOTO Isoroku , Commander-in- Chief, Combined Fleet: "(1) As of 8 December the Commander-in- Chief of the Combined Fleet will start military operations in accordance with
Imperial General Headquarters Navy Order No. 9. (2) Military operations will be launched against the Netherlands at an opportune time after attacking the United States and Great Britain." The Japanese Cabinet is reorganized because of "the deteriorating international situation."

MALAYA: British battleship HMS Prince of Wales (53), battlecruiser HMS Repulse (34) and destroyers HMS Electra (H 27), Encounter (H 10), Express (H 61) and Jupiter (F 85), arrive in Singapore and will form the British Far East Fleet. The aircraft carrier HMS Indomitable (92) was scheduled to join them, but was damaged when she ran aground in Jamaica, West Indies, on 3 November while training. These capital ships represent a British deterrence in the Far East.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The following message is from the
Commander-in- Chief Asiatic Fleet to the Chief of Naval Operations and also sent to Commander-in- Chief Pacific Fleet: "Bearing 070 from Saigon distant 180 miles 3 type I-61 submarines in cruising formation headed south 15 knots. 21 transports anchored Camranh Bay with six planes patrolling overhead."

UNITED STATES: Undersecretary of State Sumner Welles hands a note from President Franklin D. Roosevelt to Japanese Ambassador NOMURA Kichisaburo and special envoy KURUSU Saburo asking for reasons the Japanese are increasing its forces in French Indochina. "It was my clear
understanding that by the terms of the agreement and there is no present need to discuss the nature of that agreement between Japan and the French Government at Vichy that the total number of Japanese forces permitted by the terms of that agreement to be stationed in Indochina was very considerably less than the total amount of the forces already there. The stationing of these increased Japanese forces in Indochina would seem to imply the utilization of these forces by Japan for purposes of further aggression, since no such number of forces could possibly be required for the policing of that region. . . . because of the broad problem of American defense. I should like to know the intention of the Japanese Government."

The first Naval Armed Guard detachment (seven men under a coxswain) of World War II reports to the Liberty ship, SS Dunboyne.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 3, 2006)

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Major General Lewis H. Brereton, Commanding General Far East Air Force, returns from his trip to Australia, and is instructed by Lieutenant General Douglas MacArthur, Commanding General U.S. Army Forces Far East, to plan on leaving on 8 December for another
trip, this time a 5,733-mile (9 226 kilometer) journey to Djakarta, Netherlands East Indies; Singapore, Malaya; Rangoon, Burma; and Chunking, China, to co-ordinate defensive measures with the Dutch, British, and Chinese,
and to receive a report on Japanese air activities from Claire Chennault, commander of the American Volunteer Group (AVG).

Admiral Thomas C. Hart, Commander-in- Chief Asiatic Fleet, personally briefs Lieutenant John Walker Payne, Jr, captain of the USN yacht USS Isabel (PY-10) and assigns his ship to the "Defensive Information Patrol." As the threat of war grows ever larger, the small ship is sent out on orders from U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt to make a reconnaissance of the coast of French Indochina. Payne sails today. She is ordered back to Manila on 5 December. 

UNITED STATES: President Franklin D. Roosevelt again meets with British Ambassador Lord Halifax and indicates that the U.S. will enter the war on the British side if they are attacked by Japan, but does not explicitly promise this.

The Japanese embassy in Washington, D.C. sends the following message to Tokyo: "Judging from all indications, we feel that some joint military action between Great Britain and the United States, with or without a declaration of war, is a definite certainty in the eventof an occupation of Thailand."


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 4, 2006)

BONIN ISLANDS: The Japanese Navy's Guam Invasion Group, South Seas 
Force, departs Haha Jima at 0900 hours. This force consists of nine 
transports, four each heavy cruisers, destroyers and submarine 
chasers, three gunboats, two each coastal minesweepers and netlayers,
and one each minelayer, oiler and seaplane tender. These ships arrive
off Guam at 0100 hours on 8 December.

CHINA: Two units of the Japanese Navy's Malaya Invasion Group (Vice 
Admiral OSAWA) of the Southern Force, sail from Samah Bay, Hainan 
Island, China. The two units are (1) th Escort Unit (Rear Admiral KURITA) 
consisting of the heavy cruisers HIJMS Kumano, Mikuma, Mogami and 
Suzuya and three destroyers; and (2) the Kota Bharu Cover Unit (Vice Admiral Ozawa) consisting of the heavy cruiser HIJMS Chokai and a destroyer. Both units were east of Kota Bharu, Malaya, on 8 December.

Two units of the Japanese Navy's Distant Cover Group (Vice 
Admiral KONDO) of the Southern Force, sail from Mako, Pescadores Islands 
today. (The Pescadores Islands are located in the Formosa Strait between 
Formosa and mainland China.) The Main Unit (Vice Admiral KONDO) consists of the battelships HIJMS Haruna and Kongo, the heavy cruisers HIJMS Atago and Takao and ten destroyers. The Supply Unit consists of five oilers, a patrol craft tender and a transport.

EAST INDIES: The following message is sent from the U.S. Embassy in 
Batavia, Netherlands East Indies, to the State Department in 
Washington, D.C.: "War Department at Bandoeng claims intercepted and decoded following from Ministry Foreign Affairs Tokyo: "When crisis leading 
to worst arises following will be broadcast at end weather reports: one east 
wind rain war with United States, two north wind cloudy war with Russia, 
three west wind clear war with Britain including attack on Thailand 
or Malaya and Dutch Indies. If spoken twice burn codes and secret 
papers." Same are following from Japanese Ambassador Bangkok to Consul General Batavia: "When threat of crisis exists following will be used five 
times in texts of general reports and radio broadcasts: one Higashi east 
America, two Kita North Russia, three Nichi west Britain with advance into Thailand and attack on Malaya and Dutch Indies." Thorpe and Slawson 
cabled the above to War Department. I attach little or no importance to
it and view it with some suspicion. Such have been common since 
1936."

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: Communication Intelligence Summary, 4 December 
1941: General.-Traffic volume normal with fair receiving conditions. Takao 
Radio today instituted a fleet broadcast system using the prefix UTU in heading so that there are now two fleet broadcasts in operation. So far only a few messages have been placed on the Takao broadcast. There were a large number of urgent messages, today, most of these from Tokyo to the major commanders. Among others Tokyo Intelligence originated a seven part message to Chiefs of Staff China Fleet, Combined Fleet, Third Fleet, South China Fleet, French Indo-China Force and Sama. In all, this activity sent twelve messages to the major commanders

- Combined Fleet.- The outstanding item of today's traffic is the 
lack of messages from the CinC. Second Fleet and CinC. Third Fleet. 
These previously very talkative commanders are now very quiet. While the 
Fleet calls are not yet well identified, the lack of traffic from these commands cannot be ascribed to that. These two commands are still prominent as addressees. It is now believed that the CinC. Second Fleet is in the vicinity of Takao and that the apparently conflicting evidence is due to traffic destined for the Tokyo UTU broadcast which CinC. Second Fleet is still copying. The CinC. Combined Fleet sent one message to an unidentified unit for information to Third Base Force Palao, CinC. Second Fleet and CinC. Third Fleet.

- Fourth Fleet.- The CinC. Fourth Fleet sent a message to Chief of 
Staff Combined Air Force, information to Eleventh Air Corps, Chitose 
Air, Air Squadron Twenty-four, Third Base Force at Palao and Fourth Base 
Force at Truk. No further check could be made today on the presence 
of Fourth Fleet units in the Marshalls. Jaluit appeared many times in 
today's traffic being associated with Commander Submarine Force, Tokyo Radio and MUSI 88 (which is believed to be an oil tanker).

- South China.- Bako continues as an active originator addressing 
many messages to Sama and Saigon. Except for traffic between South 
China Commanders, all units in that area quiet.

HONG KONG: USN river gunboat USS Mindanao (PR-8) sails from Hong Kong, 
British Crown Colony, for Manila, Philippine Islands. She is the 
last USN ship to depart Chinese waters prior to war. The Luzon 
Stevedoring Company tug Ranger follows subsequently, carrying spare parts and 800 3-inch (76 mm) shells for Mindanao's main battery (previously stored 
ashore at Hong Kong). Only two U.S. naval vessels remain in Chinese waters: river gunboat USS Wake (PR-3) at Shanghai to maintain communications 
until a radio station is established at the Consulate General with Navy equipment, and river gunboat USS Tutuila (PR-4) at Chungking, where 
she furnishes essential services to the U.S. Embassy. (Jack McKillop)

PACIFIC OCEAN: Under extremely poor weather and wave conditions, 
Admiral NAGUMO's Hawaiian attack force manages to replenish its fuel 
stores. The replenishment ships head for the return leg rendezvous point and 
the carriers turn south for their final run to Hawaii.
That same day, a routine scouting flight from the USN aircraft 
carrier USS Enterprise (CV-6) en route from Wake Island to Hawaii, 
sights Honolulu-bound tug USS Sonoma (AT-12) with Pan American Airways 
barges PAB No. 2 and PAB No. 4 in tow. USS Sonoma, armed with only two 
30-caliber (7.62 mm) machine guns, will eventually reach Honolulu, 
Territory of Hawaii, on 15 December, with her tows.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: The following message is sent from the U.S. Army 
Forces Far East to the Army's Adjutant General in Washington, D.C.: 
"Replying your radio of November twenty eight and your radio six 
four seven on same subject all practical steps within the limits of the 
facilities of this command are being taken to protect all air and ground 
installations. "
USN river gunboats USS Luzon (PR-7) and Oahu (PR-6), followed 
later by submarine rescue vessel USS Pigeon (ASR-6) and minesweeper 
USS Finch (AM-9), reach Manila.

WAKE ISLAND: The USN aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CV-6), part of 
Task Force 8, flies off 12 Grumman F4F-3 Wildcats, a detachment of 
Marine Fighting Squadron Two Hundred Eleven (VMF-211), to the island. The 
Marine fighters are launched when the Enterprise is 75 nautical miles (139 
kilometers) north of the island. Task Force 8 then turns east and 
heads back to Pearl Harbor where they are due to arrive on 6 December. 

A Japanese "Nell" bomber (Mitsubishi G3M2, Type 96 Attack 
Bomber) of the Chitose Kokutai (Naval Air Corp) based on Kwajalein Atoll, 
Marshall Islands, reconnoiters Wake Island undetected.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 5, 2006)

> *Everywhere there are indications that war will start soon. How many times did the generals and admirals ignore what the Japanese were doing. Communications intercepts indicated the IJN was on the move.
> 
> Its also the first day of the beginning of operations for the German extermination camp in Chelmo, Poland.*





ALASKA: Two U.S. Army War Plans Division representatives visiting 
bases in Alaska note that housing is vulnerable to aerial bombing, 
antiaircraft artillery is inadequate, roads are insufficient, and 
storage facilities are inadequate. They recommend that the War Department 
remedy these deficiencies as quickly as possible.

EAST INDIES: The Netherlands East Indies and Australia have a 
long-standing agreement to aid each other in the event of war. 
Today, the Australians are asked to send aircraft to Dutch Timor because of 
Japanese ship and troop movements.

HAWAIIAN ISLANDS: The U.S. Navy's Task Force 12 (Rear Admiral 
Raymond Spruance), comprised of the aircraft carrier USS Lexington (CV-2); 
the heavy cruisers USS Astoria (CA-34), Chicago (CA-29), and Portland 
(CA-33); and the destroyers USS Drayton (DD-366), Flusser (DD-368), 
Lamson (DD-367), Mahan (DD-364), and Porter (DD-356), depart Pearl Harbor 
Lexington is carrying 18 Vought SB2U-3 Vindicators of Marine Scout 
Bombing Squadron Two Hundred Thirty One (VMSB-231) which are to be flown off to reinforce Midway Island. The plan is to approach within 400 miles 
(640 kilometers) of Midway and fly the Marine squadron off to land on the 
island; this position would be reached by mid-morning on 7 December. 
After launching the Marine aircraft, Lexington would be free to continue 
training/scouting.

Communication Intelligence Summary, December 5, 1941: 
General.-Traffic volume heavy. All circuits overloaded with Tokyo 
broadcast going over full 24 hours. Tokyo-Mandates circuit in duplex operation. 
There were several new intercept schedules heard. OMINATO radio working 
SAMA and BAKO sending fleet traffic. The Takao broadcast handling traffic 
Second and Third Fleet while the Tokyo broadcast is still handling 
traffic for these units also. It is noted that some traffic being broadcast 
is several days old which indicates the uncertainty of delivery 
existing in the radio organization. There were many messages of high 
precedence which appears to be caused by the jammed condition of all circuits. 
A plain language message was sent by the Captain, OKAWA from Tokyo to 
Takao probably for further relay addressed to FUJIHARA, Chief of the 
Political Affairs Bureau saying that "in reference to the Far Eastern Crisis,
what you said is considered important at this end but proceed with 
what you are doing, specific orders will be issued soon."

- Combined Fleet.- Neither the Second or Third Fleet Commanders 
have originated any traffic today. They are still frequently addressed 
but are receiving their traffic over broadcast. They are undoubtedly in 
Takao area or farther south since the Takao broadcast handles nearly 
all their traffic. No traffic from the Commander Carriers or Submarine 
Force has been seen either.
- Third Fleet.- In one WE address a "Chief of Staff" sent a 
message to "Commander Fourteenth Army abroad RYUJOMARU in Third Fleet. 
HITOYO.GUN.SATI (IRO 1 REUZEU MARU). A number of MARUS have been 
addressing the CINC. Third Fleet.
- Fourth Fleet.- The Secretary, Fourth Fleet and Staff 
Communication Officer the Fourth Fleet were addressed at Jaluit today 
strengthening the impression at the CinC. Fourth Fleet is in the Marshalls. The Commander of the South China Fleet has been addressing Palao radio 
and the RNO TAIHOKU and the Commander Second Fleet.
- South China.-SAMA addressed much traffic to CinC. Second Fleet. 
BAKO continues as an active originator with many dispatches to 
Second and Third Fleet. The Commander Combined Air Force appears to be busy with the movement of Air Corps. SHIOGAMA Air and at least two 
unidentified corps are moving, probably to Indo-China.

PHILIPPINE ISLANDS: Admiral Sir Tom Phillips, RN, commander of the 
British Eastern Fleet, meets with Lieutenant General Douglas 
MacArthur, commander of the U.S .Army Forces Far East, and Admiral Thomas C. Hart, commander of the Asiatic Fleet, at Cavite, Luzon. Phillips requests assignment of two USN destroyer divisions to operate with the 
battleship HMS Prince of Wales (53) and the battlecruiser HMS Repulse (34) now at Singapore, Malaya. Hart demurs. (John Nicholas)Admiral Hart receives amessage from Captain John Creighton, USN, his liaison officer in Singapore,
that the British have been informed by the U.S. government that the U.S.
would enter the war on the British side if one of several possibilities
occurred. Hart requests further information from the Navy Department.

POLAND: The first Jews are transported to Chelmno (Kulmhof) 
extermination camp.

UNITED STATES: Japanese Ambassador NOMURA Kichisaburo and special 
envoy KURUSU Saburo meet with Secretary of State Cordell Hull and hand him 
the following note: "Reference is made to your inquiry about the 
intention of the Japanese Government with regard to the reported 
movements of Japanese troops in French Indo-china. Under instructions from Tokyo I wish to inform you as follows. As Chinese troops have recently shown 
frequent signs of movements along the northern frontier of French 
Indo-china bordering on China, Japanese troops, with the object of mainly taking precautionary measures, have been reinforced to a certain extent in the northern part of French Indo-china. As a natural sequence of this step, certain movements have been made among the troops stationed the southern part of the said territory. It seems that an exaggerated report has been made of these movements. It should be added that no measure has been taken on the part of the Japanese Government that may transgressthe stipulations of the Protocol of Joint Defense between Japan and France."

In the San Francisco, California, area, harbor defenses are on 
full war alert and the troops are each issued 40 rounds of small-
arms ammunition.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 7, 2006)

It happened.










How weird. The top two pictures can look like one picture.


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 7, 2006)

The survivors gather one last time. Very sad.

Pearl Harbor survivors meet for last time - Yahoo! News


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2006)

Been good reading this thread sys, good job.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 7, 2006)

This is from the Yahoo news story just listed. It struck for me what was in the last part of the story.



> *Martinez, the USS Arizona historian, likened it to another reunion 68 years ago — the final gathering of Civil War veterans in Gettysburg, Pa., when aging warriors in blue and gray shook hands and shared war stories. In 1938, as in 2006, the nation faced an uncertain future in a world gripped by conflict.*



"Former NBC anchor Tom Brokaw, who dubbed Americans who came of age during the Great Depression and World War II "the greatest generation," agreed to be keynote speaker for Thursday's ceremony. A moment of silence at 7:55 a.m. was to mark the time when the attack began.

Martinez, the USS Arizona historian, likened it to another reunion 68 years ago — the final gathering of Civil War veterans in Gettysburg, Pa., when aging warriors in blue and gray shook hands and shared war stories. In 1938, as in 2006, the nation faced an uncertain future in a world gripped by conflict.

"The passing of that generation had its moment and we're going to have ours," he said.

But some veterans don't believe, or refuse to accept, that this will be the last major gathering.

"They claimed the 60th was going to be the last one. Now they have the 65th. When they have the 70th, then they'll be claiming, 'This will be the last one,'" Hyland said. "They've been crying wolf too many times."

Hyland does accept the fact that their numbers are falling fast.

"We all have our turn and our turn is getting closer," he said.

But until then, they are drawn to Pearl Harbor, and to each other. Military historian Douglas Smith, a professor at the U.S. Naval War College in Newport, R.I., says they are proud of their service and eager to return "to their glory days," but most of all they revel in the bonds they formed long ago, when they were young.

The bond is so strong that some ask to have their ashes interred inside the Arizona, laid to rest with shipmates who were not so fortunate as to survive Dec. 7, 1941.

"They're coming home," Middlesworth said. "They feel they're coming home.""


Note - I personally think that the Pearl Harbor attack was the single event defining the 2nd world war and what was to follow. Even though the war had been raging in Europe for 2 years, it was still a "European War". This attack is what unified America into joining the hostilities. With the US not in the war, there was no chance of the allies to win. With America in the war, there was no chance for the allies to lose. Just the immense industrial, technical and scientific resources that was about to be expended changed the history not only for the war effort, but postwar when the US became the worlds first superpower.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry not to post Dec 6ths events. My regular source has been off line.


In Washington, DC, a newly-formed US government
subcommittee, named "S-1," meets. Its task is to establish,within six months, if an atomic bomb can be produced by theUnited States, and if so, at what cost.

That afternoon, Japan sends a the first segments of a 14-
part message to its embassy in Washington, ordering them topresent their final demands to the United States at 1 p.m.Washington time, tomorrow. This message is intercepted anddecoded by the Americans faster than the Japanese can do it.
This intelligence lands in the hands of Lt. Cdr. Alvin
Kramer of the Navy's Cryptographic Department, who drives around Washington that evening, showing the message to top officials.
The message indicates that the Japanese intend to break off negotiations completely, and is filled with inconclusive
posturing.
President Franklin D. Roosevelt reads the document, and says "This means war." He then sends a personal message to Japan's Emperor Hirohito, begging him to start negotiations afresh. Other American senior officers are less certain that the message means war. Some senior officers, like Gen. George C. Marshall, Army Chief of Staff, and Rear Adm. Richmond K. Turner, Chief of War Plans, cannot be reached that evening. No warnings go out to Hawaii, or anywhere else, for that matter.
When Roosevelt's message reaches Tokyo (after a long delay by the Japanese telegraph agency), US Ambassador Robert C. Grew passes it on to the Foreign Ministry and asks for an immediate audience with the Emperor. Prime Minister Hideki Tojo, the fiercest militarist, denies the American request.
At Pearl Harbor, all eight battleships of the Pacific Fleet
are in port, and all three carriers are at sea. On the battleship USS Arizona, YN3 Oree Weller stands zone
inspection in the ship's navigation office. He just manages to clean up dripping red paint before CAPT Franklin Van Valkenburgh inspects the space. Weller's space passes inspection, and Weller is handed his liberty card for that evening.
"A river of white flows down Hotel Street" that evening as
thousands of Sailors descend on Honolulu's main entertainment area, filled with shooting galleries, pinball machines, taxi- dancehalls, and cafes named the Black Cat, the Bunny Ranch, or Lousy Lui's. However, both the Shore Patrol and the Military Police have a quiet night...one Sailor is jailed for a "malicious conversation," and another from USS California for using a shipmate's liberty card. Only 80 out of 100,000 military on liberty or pass are carted off to brigs and guardhouses.
Many Sailors and soldiers enjoy simpler pleasures. PFC
Aloysius Manuszewski has a beer at the PX, and then writes home to his parents in Buffalo, N.Y. Officers' clubs hold small parties and Dutch treats. ENS Victor Delano spends a properly respectful evening at the home of RADM Isaac C. Kidd, who is COMBATDIV 2. It is the last night Kidd will be alive.
A lot of Sailors go Pearl Harbor's Bloch Recreation Arena,
where the main event is the "Battle of Music," a musical contest between ship's bands. The contest is won by USS Pennsylvania. The band of USS Arizona finishes second. The musicians are rewarded by being allowed to sleep late the following day. Not one member of Arizona's band survives the attack.
At midnight, Hawaii's stern blue laws kick in. At bars and
clubs throughout Honolulu, the National Anthem is played. Sailors and Soldiers snap to attention, face the music, then race for the doors, buses, and liberty boats.
Some have to work. The swing shift at the Pearl Harbor
drydock puts new steel plates on the destroyer USS Downes and aligns boring bars on the USS Pennsylvania's propeller shafts, while loudspeakers blare "Moonlight Serenade." Japanese midget submarines use the work lights to navigate towards the base.
Radio station KGMB is ordered to stay on the air after
midnight to guide in a flight of 12 B-17 Flying Fortresses due in from the West Coast.
North of Hawaii, the attacking Japanese task force increases speed to 25 knots, and six midget submarines are released from their mother boats off Oahu, in a bid to cause additional chaos at Pearl Harbor. Among them is a midget sub commanded by Ensign Kazuo Sakamaki.
On the carrier Akagi, Vice Adm. Chuichi Nagumo sends amessage to his fleet: "The fate of the Empire rests on this
enterprise. Every man must devote himself totally to the task athand."


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 7, 2006)

P.S. The news of today also made me think of the civil war veterans that sadly growed older, just like the Pearl Harbor survivors are doing today. 


Here they go, Pickett's men, across the field to the stony top in 1913, the 50th Anniversary of Gettysburg.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 8, 2006)

> * The Japanese war machine is steamrollering the allies throughout the Pacific.. FDR today makes his famous speech telling the nation why we are at war and asks for a declaration to make it official.*






> *.....In the PI....American radar picks off the Japanese, send the message to Clark Field...and nobody gets it because the teletype operator has gone to lunch, along with the fighter and bomber pilots, who loll on the grass while eating their sandwiches. When the Japanese swoop in at lunchtime, the Americans think they are Navy planes dropping tinfoil until the "tinfoil" explodes. *



Japanese aircraft attack the Philippines. American planes are on the ground when Japanese planes swarm in.
American radar picks off the Japanese, send the message to Clark Field...and nobody gets it because the teletype operator has gone to lunch, along with the fighter and bomber pilots, who loll on the grass while eating their sandwiches. When the Japanese swoop in at lunchtime, the Americans think they are Navy planes dropping tinfoil until the "tinfoil" explodes. The Japanese destroy 86 out of 160 American aircraft, losing only seven planes. While the top commanders are Pearl Harbor are pilloried for their mistakes, the top airman in the Philippines, Maj. Gen.
Lewis H. Brereton, is not.

Japanese aircraft also attack Wake Island, defended by 12 F4F Grumman Wildcats of VMF 211. The island is defended by 378 Marines, and 75 Navy Sailors, who are reinforced by civilian construction workers finishing the island's airfield. The Japanese bombs wreck the island's fuel tanks and incinerate nine aircraft. The construction workers take over the island galley and other chores to free Marines and Sailors to fight.

New Zealand declares war on Japan at 11 a.m., local time. Her only Army unit in the Pacific is 8th Infantry Brigade in Fiji. Her two light cruisers, HMS Achilles and HMS Leander, are in the Pacific. Her first-line aircraft at home consist of 36 Hudson patrol bombers, 35 ancient Vincent bombers, and 2 Singapore flying boats. However, two squadrons of Brewster Buffalo F2A fighters are stationed in Malaya. Great things are expected of this plane, which Allied leaders say is superior to Japan's Mitsubishi A6M Zero.

In Malaya, Japanese troops are ashore and moving inland fast, relying on bicycles. British Adm. Tom Phillips takes his two battleships, HMS Prince of Wales and HMS Repulse, to sea to destroy the Japanese convoys. In China, Claire Chennault, leader of a group of American mercenary fighter pilots flying for Chiang Kai-Shek, moves his three squadrons from their training areas in Burma to Kunming in China.

That afternoon, Franklin D. Roosevelt goes up to the Capitol in a limousine called the Queen Mary, surrounded by Secret Servicemen, and reads a speech to a joint session of Congress from a school notebook. "Yesterday, December 7th, 1941, a date which will live in infamy..." he begins. He concludes, "No matter how long it may take us to overcome this premeditated invasion, the American people in their righteous might will win through to absolute victory."

The House of Representatives is packed with dignitaries,
including Mrs. Woodrow Wilson. The Declaration of War on Japan is passed with one dissenting vote, Jeannette Rankin of Montana, who also voted against the Declaration of War on Germany in 1917. The United States enters history's greatest conflict infuriated and unified.That determination enables the US to ultimately win the war.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 8, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> In Malaya, Japanese troops are ashore and moving inland fast, relying on bicycles. British Adm. Tom Phillips takes his two battleships, HMS Prince of Wales and HMS Repulse, to sea to destroy the Japanese convoys.



Great thread Sys, However you missed one important piece of history. On Dec 8 (Malayan time) No. 1 sqn RAAF launched a series of attacks against the Japanese invasion forces, sinking 2 ships and numerous barges and damaging one other vessel. These attacks were made by Hudsons at mast top height, two a/c were lost in the initial attack. Because of the International date line, this all occured BEFORE Pearl harbour.
Read here for an overview of these events.
The Japanese landing at Kota Bharu, on December 7th 1941


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2006)

Well to those who perrished at Pearl Harbor and those who fought for years afterwards.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 9, 2006)

Even though I haven't commented before now, I've followed the posts here with interest. Nice thought for a thread, sys. Good job.

To echo Adler:


----------



## v2 (Dec 10, 2006)




----------

